# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Kind dat transpireert

## miesje

Goedemorgen, even een vraagje waar ik mee zit:

Mijn dochtertje van 4, bijna 5, transpireert al een tijdje als een puber (stinkt naar uien). Niet elke dag, maar vlgens mij alleen als ze spanning heeft, of angstig is. Ik zou graag willen weten of dat vaker voor komt en of dat eventueel behandeld kan worden?
Verder is ze erg gezond, vrijwel nooit ziek of moe. Ze ligt qua ontwikkeling met meer dingen voor op leeftijdsgenootjes.

gr. miesje

----------


## miesje

nog even ter info, 
verder heeft ze ook geen lichamelijke puberverschijnselen zoals schaamhaar of borstvorming (gelukkig)

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Miesje,

Je post staat hier al een aantal dagen, en heb gezien dat er nog geen reacties waren, heb zelf gezocht op internet omdat ik er zo uit mn hoofd niets van weet, maar heb helaas ook niet veel kunnen vinden.

Ben je al eens met dit probleem naar je huisarts gegaan? Misschien kan hij iets voor je dochtertje betekenen!
Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Hallo miesje,

Ja zo direkt zou ik het ook niet weten,maar je kan in tussen tijd altijd altijd een goede deo gaan halen bij de apotheek/drogist.
Die van vichy zijn goed of die van louis widmer. 
Moet nu wel zeggen mijn dochter had daar vroeger ook wel wat last van,maar dat kwam omdat zij aan de mollige kant was.

Groetjes Do

----------

